# Two boxes in one location



## tankstage (Jan 8, 2005)

It looks like the TiVo box has the facility for different IR ID's as per S1 TiVo (System Info screen shows the remote ID), but the cheap Virgin peanut remote cannot be reprogrammed....

So we just need to get the remote firmware changed !!

Who to call ? CS, Faults, TiVo ?

Maybe we could get the codes in Pronto/Harmony format and then use one of those..


----------

